# Spock died :(



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

Leonard Nimoy died at 83. I'm so sad.  I'm assuming there are fellow geeks on this website.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep, just heard on the radio. 

I liked him in the 70s remake of Invasion of the Body Snatchers, too. But I'm the kind of guy who has the original 50s version on DVD.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

May he live long and prosper in our memories.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

I met him once at a convention. Affable, polite, Very nice guy.

We shall all miss him.
I was thrilled when I heard he was doing the voice bits for Civilization IV...it added a real touch of "cool/giggle" to the game.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

Awww,  I follow George Takai on FB, saw where he mentioned he was in the hospital last night. RIP Mr. Nimoy.


----------



## CincyBluesFan (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow, that sucks. I was always a huge Star Trek fan. Even Voyager, Enterprise, and DS9.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Rest in peace, Leonard! We'll miss you!

May you "Live long and proper" in all of our memories, Kind Sir!*


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

There goes the franchise!

He really made the trek shows/movies more than Shatner did--even as I as a young kid wanted to nail all those alien women ala Captain Kirk.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow. Very sad. Met him at a solid works conference some years ago. Nice guy.


----------



## italianjob (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Don't worry. They rebooted him.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I always felt bad for Spock.

captain Kirk got to bang all the hot alien women and he just .......wait a minute I think there was one episode where he got lucky in a Spock kind of way.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I always liked "In Search Of" too


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

So now we're down to.....Takei, Walter Koenig, Grace Lee Whitney and the Shat. I wonder who's going to be the last to go down swinging. My money's on Takei. He's a BAMF


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes - very sad. Shame he will now not appear in the reboot of Star Trek the original series (Chris Pine etc).

Oh well ... I guess I've got to say it:

"He's dead Jim!"


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

He will be missed. 

There can be only one. I know that's the Highlander but it seemed fitting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

End of an era. I truly enjoyed the character of Spock that he portrayed with much emotion.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

A sad day . I liked Kirk but I loved Spock. The quiet contemplator was more of a hero to me than the flashy swashbuckler. 









Thanks for everything Mr. Nimoy!


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

VermisciousKnid said:


> A sad day . I liked Kirk but I loved Spock. The quiet contemplator was more of a hero to me than the flashy swashbuckler.
> 
> View attachment 32561
> 
> ...


Love that picture. Classic episode.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I knew he'd been sick for awhile, so the news wasn't shocking. But of course very sad. What a brilliant, talented man he was.

Up until Leonard died I was surprised that so many of the main cast members were still living. I hope the rest are with us for a long time to come. Star Trek means a great deal to me, and I loved growing up watching the various series and films. I'm not to the point of trekkie or trekker status, but I'm a big fan and love the ST world.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> So now we're down to.....Takei, Walter Koenig, Grace Lee Whitney and the Shat. I wonder who's going to be the last to go down swinging. My money's on Takei. He's a BAMF


The lovely Nichelle Nichols is still alive, well, and very much working.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I heard today that at one point the producers wanted to pull the guy with the pointy ears because they feared he's scare the kids in the audience.

Good thing they did not pull him. He's one of the most important characters in the shows.

It's a sad day.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

That's funny. I was never scared of Spock. Actually I wasn't scared of much of anything on that show and I was a kid when I watched it. I loved it. That show and Gilligan's Island were on in the afternoon after school.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Speaking of the remaining cast members, did you all know that Tim Russ (Tuvok, ST: Voyager) directed an indie movie based off events from an episode in the original series called Star Trek: Of Gods and Men? Several Star Trek alum from various series are involved, but the crown jewels are Nichols, Koenig and Whitney back in their original roles. 

Even over 40 years after the premier of the first series, and with a really flawed, low budget outing, it's still so good to see Uhura, Chekov and Rand all together once more.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

From what I've read over the years, Leonard Nimoy was a deeply spiritual man. He gave a great deal of time to various charities. A real mensch. God bless you and keep you, Mr. Nimoy. You will be missed. Live long and prosper in the new life and dimension you have found.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Here is Nimoy's amazing 1968 response to a biracial teen girl who felt rejected by her peers due to her race. Nimoy was touched by the girl's situation and wrote her a very thoughtful response describing Mr. Spock's response to the same situation as a half-human and half-Vulcan. 

Leonard Nimoy's Advice To A Biracial Girl In 1968 : Code Switch : NPR


----------



## luvinhim (Jun 25, 2014)

he isnt really dead. they sent is body to an unknow planet until a cure for old age is found. william shatner will lead that campaign.

i love star trek. i am a trekkie for sure. it was somethin my mother and i shared. i also thought he was a tall, slim, sexy man i woulnt mind doing the vulcan shuffle with


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hope to see you again buddy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

